# Safety and Security Officer, St. Anselm College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Safety and Security Officer
Institution:
*Saint Anselm College*

Location:
Manchester, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/04/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Tracking Code* 
20120730

*Job Description*

Saint Anselm College, a Catholic, liberal arts college in the Benedictine tradition, is seeking a full-time Campus Safety and Security Officer to work the night shift from 11 p.m. to 7 a.m. Responsibilities include ensuring the safety of the college community by providing emergency services, campus patrol, securing buildings, facilitating traffic flow and enforcing parking regulations.

*Required Skills*
Successful candidate will be detail oriented, honest, dependable and flexible. He or she will possess excellent interpersonal and decision-making skills, as well as, inherent good judgment and writing ability. The successful candidate must be able to deal effectively with a wide range of individuals with ability to handle emergency situations calmly and efficiently; valid driver's license is also required. As the department operates 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, he or she must be available to work nights, weekends, holidays and alternate shifts when necessary. Weekend hours are required.

*Required Experience*
High school education required plus two to three years of relevant experience along with one year of security or law enforcement related training; Associates Degree is preferred.

_Successful candidates will be able to assist the college to further its strategic goals for institution-wide diversity and inclusiveness_.

*Position Type* 
Full-Time/Regular
*Application Information*
Contact:
Saint Anselm College

Online App. Form:
https://anselm.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid


----------

